# 928 C2C frame failures



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

recently I was looking at the 928 C2C ... hot bike... But I read two reviews here at RBR of the frames failing.... 

Question: I am 210 lbs ... is this frame sturdy enough or should I pass for a different bike...


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

pr0230 said:


> recently I was looking at the 928 C2C ... hot bike... But I read two reviews here at RBR of the frames failing....
> 
> Question: I am 210 lbs ... is this frame sturdy enough or should I pass for a different bike...


I have the 928 carbon lugged frame and after about half a year I am very happy with it. Very sturdy stiff frame but still comfortable for my 59 year old 210 lb frame. I am a masher the frame always feels solid.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*thanks!*



geraldatwork said:


> I have the 928 carbon lugged frame and after about half a year I am very happy with it. Very sturdy stiff frame but still comfortable for my 59 year old 210 lb frame. I am a masher the frame always feels solid.



Im right behind ya... 50 years old...


----------



## leelondon117 (Oct 9, 2007)

*no problems...*

I have the latest 928 C2C. So far riden it 355 miles..not exactly a huige amount, but over some rough ground. Absolutely no problems encountered.

I'd highly recommend the bike, great overall feel, a pleasure to ride.



Lee


----------



## Microxot (Mar 3, 2008)

I purchased a 2008 928 C2C (Ultegra SL components including crankset) a few weeks back. I put my own wheels on it (Mavic Open Pro with Dura Ace hubs) since Im a big guy - Im 6'4 and 280lbs and so far have not had any issues, but I only have about 500 miles on it. I guess I will know more in 6 months to a year. 

So far, I have to say it bike is pretty sweet and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## pr0230 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Thanks for the update...*



Microxot said:


> I purchased a 2008 928 C2C (Ultegra SL components including crankset) a few weeks back. I put my own wheels on it (Mavic Open Pro with Dura Ace hubs) since Im a big guy - Im 6'4 and 280lbs and so far have not had any issues, but I only have about 500 miles on it. I guess I will know more in 6 months to a year.
> 
> So far, I have to say it bike is pretty sweet and I couldn't be happier.


Im 6'1" 205... Am in the process ofbuilding up the frame... Got it on ebay new for 800.00 bucks... will be running zipp 404's duraace crank 180's... 
This frame looks sweeter a HOT that in the pictures... 

Any way goodluck...

Joe Reganato 
Phila. PA.


----------



## Wal (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a 2007 C2C 928, and have been riding it as my commute/training/long distance event bike for almost a year. I weigh in around 85kg and have not had any problems with the frame. Worth noting that I live in NZ and many of my rides take me over quite rough chip seal roads


----------



## bdixon (Sep 13, 2008)

*928 C2c*

I purchased my 928 C2C last winter and currently have about 2300 miles on it and have had no problems. I weigh in at about 205 and love this bike.


----------



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

Same here, no issues, a great ride.


----------



## thegreatdelcamo (Aug 20, 2008)

Purchased a 2007 this Summer and have about 2500 miles on it.

Wonderful.


----------



## Syndicate 3 (Jun 13, 2008)

I have had a 2008 928 C2C for 3 months now and am 6'0", 215lbs. I've had absolutely no issues with the frame. 

The frame is solid.


----------

